# Turbo Endplay



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Timing belt?. Thought the 1.4 turbo had a chain.


Gen1 2.0 Diesel


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I stopped by a local custom diesel shop that mostly work on the newer full-size trucks (Cummins,Powerstroke,Duramax). A guy there seemed completely uninterested in my issue since it wasn't a truck, but claims "if the blades ain't rubbin the housing, then I wouldn't worry about it since brand new turbos come with some endplay as it is". So I guess I won't worry about it anymore, but can't believe the slop I have is considered normal.


----------

